# Mr. Clean Eraser Mop



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Okay, what's the trick to keep the sponge head on the handle? :flame: It keeps popping out of the metal guides everytime I rub it across the floor. I see the directional marks and I assume that I've inserted it correctly, but I wound up on my hands and knees using the sponge instead of using it on the handle. Pieces of the white sponge deteriorated and fell off . Grrr.. Tell me it's something simple.

ETA - This is their Roller Mop.


----------

